# Greenfields School, Dubai



## suedxb (Sep 27, 2008)

My kids go to school in Jumeriah but we are moving out to the Green Community soon. Can anyone give me feedback on Greenfields School, preferably someone whose kids attend there. Appreciate it, thanks.


----------

